# Vote for the Freshwater Tank of the Month for June 2011!



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats to Ben (jrman83) for winning this month's contest!

Lots of great entries again this month guys, thanks for participating in this. Without further ado, here are this month's entries (posted super late due to laptop malfunction; sorry!)

mec102778's Aquarium:











susankat's Aquarium:











Rob72's Aquarium:











jrman83's Aquarium:











rtbob's Aquarium:











smurfette1175's Aquarium:











A.J.'s Aquarium:











You have one week to vote for your favorite tank; get to it!


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Susan <3


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

To the top! Keep those votes coming in!


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice tanks y'all!
I totally forgot to enter this month...


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

There's always next month, Doc. It's not like it's far away, either.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Only a couple more days left to vote!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I cant remember who i voted for *r2


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

bump, Ben's in the lead. I should have voted for myself and we would be tied!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bump again vote people, I know there are more members here than this.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

this in tough this month, there are severl great ones to decide against


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

There are some very nice ones on this month. Decided to pick 3 and just choose the one my cursor landed on because i couldnt decide


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

bolram said:


> There are some very nice ones on this month. Decided to pick 3 and just choose the one my cursor landed on because i couldnt decide


i see take the easy way out lol


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

The easy way out is quite literally the easy way to go haha


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i hear ya on that one


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

bump.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

bump- per - dee- bump


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

The picture posted for my tank sucks. It looks nothing like that now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> The picture posted for my tank sucks. It looks nothing like that now.


Same here...stop crying  You posted updated pics at least.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm consoling myself with the AWESOME new light on my 50G tank.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

There's got to be more people regularly using this forum than the 24 who have already voted, considering 7 of those are likely the people who entered tanks in the first place.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah I thought were tons of people on this site.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

with all the introductions every day there should be at least 100+ votes.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you would think so anyway


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

im quite surprised how little have voted as well to be honest


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

maybe some of the new people dont really know what it is, or maybe they dont think they can vote or somthing, i dotn know just an idea, maybe when we welcome them, remind them about the tank of the month contest


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Grats to Ben for the win!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

WOOHOO Ben! It's an awesome tanks pictures are nothing to seeing it in person.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats,Ben!Lovely tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks. Appreciate the votes. Sadly, that is the only one worth submitting out of 4.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Same happened last month, as I remember.
But since I've been here it seems that even though lots have joined this forum, only a few are active.
I have no ideas for incentives though... Buy happy that those of us that are here, are here


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

congrats Ben, you have great tanks thanks for sharing
Rob


----------

